# Chicken Pox in California -



## ladytigerfairy (Oct 17, 2010)

There has been an exposure of the lovely chicken pox virus in our town.

My oldest one had it five years ago now I have to wait and see if my two little girls get it since they haven't had a varicella vax.

Gotta say I'm not looking forward to this. Those spots rocked my world last time they came around and got my son at age two. He's now seven...


----------

